# Free Clenbuterol!



## CEM Store (Mar 6, 2012)

The store is still 10% off on whatever you order.  Now, when you buy 2 x Liquid Clens, you get a free one.  That's buy 2 get 1 free on our Liquid Clen.  

Click the link and buy before supplies run out.  Clenbuterol 30mL 200mcg/mL

CEM


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a promocode that is needed for the buy 2 get 1 free.  Use CLEN3.

Sorry I forgot to post it earlier.


----------



## Slice N Dice (Mar 6, 2012)

Good dealio!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2012)

click


----------

